# looking for appartment



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

lane:i need appartment in cairo any area , i can share with other from any nationality and gender ... any help


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The norm in Cairo is for the same sex to share an apartment, although there are expats who share with the opposite sex it is rare.
Sinini I suggest you tell us your sex, age, nationality what you do for a living. People who want to share will know a little bit more about you before they respond.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I assume Cairo has letting agents etc... have you tried them to see what they have on their books or if they know of anyone who may wish to share??? At least that way your potential flat share should have been vetted by them and you wont find yourself in a compromising situation????

Jo xxxx





Jo xxx


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

sinini said:


> lane:i need appartment in cairo any area , i can share with other from any nationality and gender ... any help


Hi 
I had offered accomodation in my apartment and published a message a few days back...My apartment is too large for me alone...It is fully furnished... I live in Helioplis and I am a Guy working as the country head for a britsh company. Pls do advise me your details.....I leave for UK next week and will be back in two days..
As such my responses may be delayed..
Have a great weekend..


----------



## sinini (Oct 25, 2009)

*ok*



Naushad said:


> Hi
> I had offered accomodation in my apartment and published a message a few days back...My apartment is too large for me alone...It is fully furnished... I live in Helioplis and I am a Guy working as the country head for a britsh company. Pls do advise me your details.....I leave for UK next week and will be back in two days..
> As such my responses may be delayed..
> Have a great weekend..


ok how can i contact you , where is the address 
thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sinini said:


> ok how can i contact you , where is the address
> thanks



You can send him a private message thru the forum as you cant put phone numbers or e-mail addresses on here. "click" on his name

Jo xxx


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

*please do not put personal details in here,*



sinini said:


> lane:i need appartment in cairo any area , i can share with other from any nationality and gender ... any help


Hi 
I did see a meesage from you requesting for my contact details...I just couldnt find a way how to reply ...this thing is so complicated !! 
Pls send me your details to my personal email address below 

Please be advised that I am a guy and working as a country Manager for a british company.... Just wanted you to be aware that I am a Guy..! 
Talk to you soon ..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Naushad said:


> Hi
> I did see a meesage from you requesting for my contact details...I just couldnt find a way how to reply ...this thing is so complicated !!
> Pls send me your details to my personal email address below
> 
> ...


The original poster is no longer a member

Jo xxx


----------

